

CAP and Google Spanner: the survival of eventual consistency  - whereismypw
https://www.arangodb.org/2014/02/05/cap-google-spanner-survival-eventual-consistency

======
jsteemann
In networks there'll always be failures.

So I think it's still necessary to deal with the problem of your distributed
database becoming partly disconnected and partition.

And as long as there is consistency (though eventual) in case of such severe
problem I personally could live with it. Better than staying available by all
means but having to fix up inconsistencies and vex clients.

------
neunhoef
Good arguments, I like in particular the insight that different business
circumstances call for different database designs, and different compromises
between consistency and availability. Google is of course a different player
than most others on this planet.

